# Mission Flare (womans bow)?



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking for any input (good, bad, ugly, or otherwise) anyone may have on the Mission Flare. 
My girlfriend is looking at getting into bowhunting and shot this bow yesterday. She's shot a few others but likes this one the best. 
Appreciate any feedback anyone may have.


----------



## hunterjoeMI (Jan 20, 2010)

Check out the Carbon Rose from Bowtech.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

hunterjoeMI said:


> Check out the Carbon Rose from Bowtech.


Thanks. I'll see if I can find one. That's one thing that sucks about living down south compared to Michigan, there are very few archery shops around so it's hard to find a variety to shoot. Aside from bass pro shops, I have 2 pro shops within an hour north or south and that's it.


----------



## CaptCorb (May 11, 2013)

My girlfriend was in the market for a new bow about a month ago. She looked at the Flare, a Hoyt, Bowtech, and one at Cabelas. Sorry can't remember what they are all called, but all the women's bows. She ended up getting the Flare. Fit her the best and the one she liked the most. She hasn't had it long or shot it much but seems like a good set up, I've yet to find anything I don't like on it.

Good luck and happy shopping!

Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

CaptCorb said:


> My girlfriend was in the market for a new bow about a month ago. She looked at the Flare, a Hoyt, Bowtech, and one at Cabelas. Sorry can't remember what they are all called, but all the women's bows. She ended up getting the Flare. Fit her the best and the one she liked the most. She hasn't had it long or shot it much but seems like a good set up, I've yet to find anything I don't like on it.
> 
> Good luck and happy shopping!
> 
> Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks for the input.
My gf really liked the bow and was shooting consistent bullseye at the shop where she shot it with less than 5 minutes of instruction from the guy that owns the place.
The one think I don't necessarily care for is that you cannot adjust the draw length without having to change the entire cam. Guess that's no big deal as long as the shooter is done growing and the place that orders it gets the draw measurement right.


----------

